# Anyone heard of BCG live?



## matty77 (18 September 2009)

anyone heard of them, someone flicked me an email today, looks like something dodgy going on?



> You should have just received your new monthly account statement.
> 
> We certainly hope you are happy with this months return.
> 
> ...







and it goes on after that.....


----------



## matty77 (18 September 2009)

website: www.bcglive.net


----------



## Timmy (18 September 2009)

No, never heard of them.

I looked up their website on whois.com, this is what I got:
http://www.whois.net/whois/bcglive.net

Click on the image to expand it and get a better view.






So while the postal address is in Victoria, the details on whois have them in Southport, Qld.  Go figure???



Contact is someone called Slade Hata.  So I Googled that name and got a few links.  Worth a try.  Here is a screenshot of the Google results.






I clicked on one of the links.  The page is too big to upload here, so here is just the first part.  Oh dear.  
Here is a screenshot:





I might be barking up the wrong tree though, so DYOR.
Good luck Matty.


----------



## 911turbo (2 October 2009)

Hello Matty77,

How did you come in contact with this and do you know anyone who has been involved with them in anyway? Have you spoken to them?

Regards.


----------



## Timmy (2 October 2009)

Working late at BCGLive tonight?  Spamming away, eh?


----------



## matty77 (15 October 2009)

911turbo said:


> Hello Matty77,
> 
> How did you come in contact with this and do you know anyone who has been involved with them in anyway? Have you spoken to them?
> 
> Regards.




sorry I prefer not to say.

no I am not stupid enough to speak with them myself - and yes i know someone that has money with them, trying to convince them to get it back. Why? are you going to tell me how great it is?


----------



## matty77 (9 August 2010)

While I was never dumb enough to put money into this scam I know someone that did, despite me telling them it was a scam... Anyway as time goes by it all comes out. I cant say much as its confidential, but FYI STAY AWAY from these companies. _Below comments edited and info has been removed.._



> Summary of findings
> Our preliminary findings and assumptions to date are that we have been caught out by a fraudulent scam with Nominee Traders Limited.
> 
> _removed_ other people who were also investors with Nominee Traders (non-BCG members of course) and the story they tell us is similar but also different to our experience with Nominee Traders (herein called ‘NT’).
> ...




PM me if anyone has been caught out by these guys and I can forward you to company with more information.


----------

